# blocker problem[solved]

## Simonheld

Hallo ...

ich hab schon seit längerem ein problem mit blockern bei "emerge -uND world":

```

Balrog simon # emerge -uND world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.1

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2 [0.15.1b]

[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.6.0-r1

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p17-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1 [1.1.6]

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/fftw-2.1.5-r4 [2.1.5-r3] USE="fortran%* -debug%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 [0.97-r4] USE="ncurses%*"

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.11.1 [2.6.3]

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 [1.40.6]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.40.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 [1.40.6]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7  USE="-build -symlink"

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.6 [2.1.4]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.22  USE="-examples%"

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12.1 [0.12.0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.7  USE="cxx%* java%* (-nocxx%) (-nojava%)"

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06  USE="X alsa doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jaf-1.1.1 [1.1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.1.1  USE="-test%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.15-r1 [1.2.15]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.8 [0.7.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 [4.7_p1-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.1 [1.4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.34 [1.3.31] USE="-R% -chicken% -clisp% (-mzscheme)"

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.11]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-7.0.3  USE="doc motif -debug (-nptl) -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via"

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-22.2-r1 [22.1-r4] USE="-kerberos%"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.2 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-1.0-r1 [0.6.9-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1  USE="accessibility* qt3support*"

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5 [0.7.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9 [2.0.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.3 [7.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="nptl*"

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 [100.14.19] USE="-custom-cflags%"

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07 [1.0.20070621]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 [2.20.1.1]

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.3  USE="-gnome-keyring% (-keyring%)"

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20.0-r1 [2.20.0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vino-2.20.1  USE="-gnome-keyring% (-keyring%)"

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/evolution-2.12.3-r1 [2.12.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.13 [0.16.12]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.53 [4.50] USE="-lua%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r1 [2.14.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/pessulus-2.16.4 [2.16.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.20.0-r3 [2.20.0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r3  USE="X doc gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -odbc -pch"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.12 [1.1.10.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6f [0.8.6d-r1] USE="-xulrunner%"

[ebuild     U ] net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.124.0 [9.0.115.0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.27 [9.26]

[blocks B     ] <=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.0.3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Balrog simon #

```

"xf86driproto" ist nicht installiert ...Last edited by Simonheld on Sat May 10, 2008 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Sure?

Oder es ist so, dass es installiert werden soll. Aber dann würde er es dir auch anzeigen.

Probiers mal mit "--tree". Dann siehst du evtl mehr.

Tobi

----------

## Simonheld

ok ... 

```
Balrog simon # emerge -uND world --tree

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.27 [9.26]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6f [0.8.6d-r1] USE="-xulrunner%"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r3  USE="X doc gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -odbc -pch"

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.20.0-r3 [2.20.0]

[ebuild     U ]  app-admin/pessulus-2.16.4 [2.16.3]

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.3

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r1 [2.14.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/vte-0.16.13 [0.16.12]

[ebuild     U ]  mail-client/evolution-2.12.3-r1 [2.12.2]

[ebuild   R   ]  net-misc/vino-2.20.1  USE="-gnome-keyring% (-keyring%)"

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20.0-r1 [2.20.0]

[ebuild   R   ]   gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.3  USE="-gnome-keyring% (-keyring%)"

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 [2.20.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07 [1.0.20070621]

[ebuild     U ]  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 [100.14.19] USE="-custom-cflags%"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="nptl*"

[nomerge      ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3

[ebuild   R   ]  x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1  USE="accessibility* qt3support*"

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.2 [1.0.1]

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

[nomerge      ]  net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.20.0

[nomerge      ]   net-misc/whois-4.7.24

[ebuild     U ]    net-dns/libidn-1.0-r1 [0.6.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ]     app-editors/emacs-22.2-r1 [22.1-r4] USE="-kerberos%"

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.3 [7.0.1]

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5 [0.7.4-r1]

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.3.0.0-r2] USE="nptl*"

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/mesa-7.0.3  USE="doc motif -debug (-nptl) -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via"

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.11]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-3.5.8

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdepim-3.5.8

[nomerge      ]   app-pda/libopensync-0.22

[ebuild     U ]    dev-lang/swig-1.3.34 [1.3.31] USE="-R% -chicken% -clisp% (-mzscheme)"

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06  USE="X alsa doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc"

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r4

[nomerge      ]  net-dns/libidn-1.0-r1 [0.6.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.8 [0.7.7-r1]

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r4

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.0

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/log4j-1.2.15-r1 [1.2.15]

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r4

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-javamail-1.7.0

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.1 [1.4]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 [4.7_p1-r3]

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r4

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0-r1

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/bsf-2.4.0-r1

[ebuild   R   ]    dev-java/commons-logging-1.1.1  USE="-test%"

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0-r4

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.0

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-java/antlr-2.7.7  USE="cxx%* java%* (-nocxx%) (-nojava%)"

[nomerge      ] dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.1 [1.4]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/sun-jaf-1.1.1 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 [4.0.18.1-r1]

[nomerge      ] mail-client/evolution-2.12.3-r1 [2.12.2]

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12.1 [0.12.0]

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.22  USE="-examples%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.6 [2.1.4]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7  USE="-build -symlink"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 [1.10.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 [1.40.6]

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 [1.40.6]

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 [1.40.6]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202]

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

[ebuild  N    ]  app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1  USE="doc"

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.11.1 [2.6.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 [0.97-r4] USE="ncurses%*"

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/fftw-2.1.5-r4 [2.1.5-r3] USE="fortran%* -debug%"

[nomerge      ] media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07 [1.0.20070621]

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.6-r1 [1.1.6]

[nomerge      ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06  USE="X alsa doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc"

[ebuild  NSF  ]  dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.6.0-r1

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-3.5.8

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.8-r1

[nomerge      ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.6

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2 [0.15.1b]

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-util/gperf-3.0.1

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.2_p17-r1]

[blocks B     ] <=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-7.0.3)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Balrog simon #                            

```

wie kann ich eigentlich verhindern das pakete wie "xorg-docs" installiert werden?

----------

## bell

Zum Blocker-Problem: Entweder Du gehst wieder auf stable und installierst media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 oder Du gehst auf (~) und installierst  x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4.

Die Doc-Pakete werden wg. dem "USE=doc" installiert.

----------

## Simonheld

Hm ok ...

allerdings kenn ich mich nicht gut genug aus um sinnvoll zu entscheiden welcher Weg der bessere ist ... mesa hat was mit grafik zu tun oder?

Kann mit das vielleicht jemand ein bischen erläutern? danke ...

----------

## bell

Ich würde den zweiten Weg gehen, also x11-proto/xf86driproto auf 2.0.4 aktualisieren. Der Versionssprung ist nicht so gross wie bei mesa (von 7 auf 6). Ausserdem können Downgrades größere Probleme verursachen, als Upgrades.

----------

## Simonheld

Und wie erreiche ich, dass mesa nicht upgedated wird? mit dem world-file?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> Und wie erreiche ich, dass mesa nicht upgedated wird? mit dem world-file?

 

probier es mit:

package.mask 

=mesa-7.0.3

----------

## Simonheld

ok das geht ... danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bell

Wenn x11-proto/xf86driproto auf 2.0.4 aktualisiert wurde, spricht nichts dagegen, mesa als 7.0.3 zu installieren. Der Blocker galt ja nur bis xf86driproto-2.0.3.

----------

## Simonheld

...um so besser ...

----------

